
Edward Snowden: How Your Cell Phone Spies on You - jakon89
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFns39RXPrU
======
makerofspoons
For those interested in a privacy focused phone, Pine64 still has preorder
PinePhones available: [https://store.pine64.org/?product=pinephone-braveheart-
limit...](https://store.pine64.org/?product=pinephone-braveheart-limited-
edition-linux-smartphone-for-early-adaptor)

It has privacy switches for the microphone, camera, bluetooth, and LTE. It
also supports open source mobile operating systems.

~~~
fghtr
While Pine64 phone is promising, it does not remove all the proprietary blobs.
For those who need even more freedom and privacy, Librem 5 should be more
suitable:
[https://puri.sm/products/librem-5/](https://puri.sm/products/librem-5/)

~~~
beatgammit
I don't think the Librem 5 removes all the binary blobs either, right? From
what I can tell, they're nearly identical right now in that regard, though I
trust Purism to actually work on removing blobs, so maybe long term they're a
better option. But AFAIK, neither has completely unlocked the bootloader or
the modem, and I'm not sure about WiFi/Bluetooth.

~~~
fghtr
They do remove all binary blobs at least by the definition of the Free
Software Foundation, who already recommed it:.

"The Purism Librem 5 cell phone is another exciting addition to the Giving
Guide this year: we're giving it a tentative recommendation because the
company has publicly committed to doing the right things for prioritizing user
freedom and privacy."

[https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/ethical-tech-giving-
guid...](https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/ethical-tech-giving-guide-
freedom-is-the-gift-that-keeps-on-giving)

